# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Drętwienie rąk i nóg po chemioterapii?

## edyta33

Witam,
Moja mama  jest po szóstej chemioterapii (w październiku dostała szóstą)
Od dwóch miesięcy czuje drętwienie w palcach u stóp i rąk.
W jaki sposób można leczyć te drętwienia?
Do jakiego lekarza należałoby się wybrać?

Edyta

----------


## nnn123

b-complex, b12, magnez oraz potas.




> Do jakiego lekarza należałoby się wybrać?


1. Neurolog - pokazać papiery co było stosowane przy chemioterapii.
2. Przy następnej chemii albo wizycie u onkologa: poinformować o nowych objawach.

----------


## mikolaj.michal

Polecam Ci Lyrica 75 na początek, moja mama miała tez taką formę mrowienia potem strasznych bólów po chemii i to przez 4 miesiące. Mama wyła z bólu. Lekarz na początku dawał jakieś świństwa na depresję które tez leczą neuropatię(z serii Gama jak Gabegamma) ale były one beznadziejne a ilość powikłań i skutków ubocznych nie zliczę, a Lyrica postawiła ja na nogi po 2 tygodniach a po 2 miesiącach odstawienia nie ma ślady po neuropatii.

----------


## mikolaj.michal

Acha to przepisuje neurolog, czyli najpierw idź do POZ po skierowanie a potem do neurologa. Nie polecam innej drogi jak wizytę prywatną(chyba że jesteś "kasiasta"). Ten lek jak jest nierefundowany kosztuje 360 zł a jak masz refundację to 5,64 PLN

----------


## edytka33

Moja mama stosowała Lyrica Sensitive, a teraz Lyrica z alkoholem.

----------


## pimpam

Brać po prostu magnez, np. fortimag  :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

magnez to sobie możesz brać jak pijesz piwo dziennie a nie po chemi głupcze :Smile:

----------


## pimpam

Tak więc wg Ciebie onkolodzy też są głupcami, skoro zalecają magnez!  :Big Grin: 
Owszem, magnez przy neuropatii jest wskazany! Nie do końca zlikwiduje dolegliwości ale je złagodzi. Reakcja ta wiadomo -> na każdy organizm jest inna/różna. Na jednych działa to, na drugich tamto.

----------

